# Car Maintenance: 10 Things Every Car Owner Should Know – The Short List



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

It’s OK if you’re not an automotive engineer. Of course, if you are, this probably isn’t for you because here are 10 basic things every motorist should be able to do. How many of them are you capable of?



Read more >>


----------

